# Does Perma-Plate really remove the need to wax?



## hertig (Jul 28, 2005)

I am in the process of buying a Motorhome, and the dealer is eager to sell me a 'paint protection package' called Perma-Plate.  Way to expensive, I know, but the claim is that with this installed, I won't have to wax the coach.  This might make it worth while in the long run.

Does anyone have any experiance with this product?  In particular, anyone who has it and has not waxed their unit?


----------



## JimE (Jul 29, 2005)

Does Perma-Plate really remove the need to wax?

Not sure what it is called, but my 93 Winnebago has a shiny coat I assumed was a gel coat and is shiny as glass and has never seen wax.


----------



## Terry6 (May 28, 2006)

Does Perma-Plate really remove the need to wax?

hertig,for more research, go to forum@rv.net and do a search on Perma-Plate. Very interesting. Good Luck


----------



## hertig (May 31, 2006)

Does Perma-Plate really remove the need to wax?

yes indeed, thank you for the pointer


----------



## Dave Scott (Jun 9, 2006)

Does Perma-Plate really remove the need to wax?

It's a scam, forget about it and remember this; NOTHING can be put on paint that protects it forever. Wax is wax even when you call it a polish, a finish, a miracle coating or a mystical magic potion from the orient.  That being said there are some paints that can stay shiny a ridiculous amount of time like 20 years and never really need waxing; they are expensive but you do get what you pay for as the saying goes.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jun 10, 2006)

Does Perma-Plate really remove the need to wax?

From what I can see forum@rv.net is a e-mail address and not a website.
turnip


----------



## Terry6 (Jun 10, 2006)

Does Perma-Plate really remove the need to wax?

Sorry, my mistake. rv.net, then to the forums. Do a search, quite a few post, on this subject.


----------



## BarneyS (Jun 21, 2006)

Does Perma-Plate really remove the need to wax?

Here is a thread on Perma Plate which you may be interested in.
http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/17375123.cfm
Barney


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 29, 2006)

Re: Does Perma-Plate really remove the need to wax?

Does the motorhome have to be returned to the dealer on a regular scheduled basis to make sure the coating is maintained?  I have '02 Southwind and was told at the time of purchase that the dealer installed this "protective" coating on every coach he sold.  It wasn't free.  I just finished waxing my coach which I do twice a year.  That regular scheduled maintenance turned out to be a joke.  

Hope you enjoy the new coach either way.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 30, 2006)

Re: Does Perma-Plate really remove the need to wax?

I posted this before.  If you are in the market to buy a new motorhome you need to also check out the "extended warranties" and life insurance that dealers push.  Read the fine print and weigh the cost.  Don't necessarily trust the dealer to have your best interest at heart.  They make money selling these add ons.  And shop around for financing if you aren't paying cash for the unit.  There are some companies out there who will beat dealer financing hands down.

Good luck and good camping.  It is a blast.


----------



## CoachPotato (Jun 30, 2006)

Re: Does Perma-Plate really remove the need to wax?

I bought what my dealer called MVP protection which was about the same as the Perma-Plate. I declined at first.

Then about two weeks later I went back and bought 5 years of service at $1500. The reason was that they included washing the coach anytime I wanted - inside and out.

It's been three years now and I've had a bunch of wash jobs. They do a pretty good job, and I only have the inside cleaned occasionally. Once each year they renew the protectant on the outside and the hard surfaces inside. The finish still looks like new.

Five years of wash jobs is certainly worth $1500 in my book, regardless of how well the protectant works.

Dale


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 30, 2006)

Re: Does Perma-Plate really remove the need to wax?

I agree that would be a good investment.  That was what I was suppose to get with the package I paid for, only I don't think it was quite that expensive at the time.  Trouble I ran into was I couldn't get the dealer to answer the phone.  And it isn't a small dealership.  Walt Michael's Super Store in Belleville, MI.  I kept talking to an operator who kept asking me who I was on hold waiting for.  I would tell her and go back on hold.  I even called one time to talk to the salesman and was put on hold 7 times.  Finally the operator came back on and ask me who I was holding for and I told her that I had been trying to get in touch with the salesman and she popped up and said, "Oh, he got fired about 3 months ago."  My motorhome was about 4 months old at the time.  Then I started sending e-mails but that got the same treatment.  Then I contacted Fleetwood and explained the problems I was having to their regional representative.  He called me back with the cell phone number of the service manager at Walt Michaels.  I felt like I was finally getting someplace until I called the number and a recording came on that said, "The wireless number you have called is no longer in service."  I don't give up easy but in this case I knew when I had been beat because the next time I called the dealership an automated answering system went off and started rambling through a list of options.  I punched the number to talk to service and listened to 20 minutes of elevator music and advertisements for how great Walt Michaels Super Store was before throwing in the towel all together. 

Just glad I am mechanically inclined and there are other smaller dealers out there that take better care of me than Walt did.


----------

